# Gas meter on ramp



## jar546 (Dec 9, 2009)

Where the gas meter is the width is reduced to just over 36".  Due to height of the ramp, handrails will be required on both sides.  The handrail that will have to be added to the wall side will be interesting as it will have to be continuous and go around the gas meter.  My concern is for blind people using a cane.

This will be a change of use and occupancy classification so everything will apply in this case.  We are currently under the 2006 IBC and ANSI 117.1 2003.

Comments?

And yes, the kitchenette window will need safety glazing.

http://www.inspectpa.com/download/RampGasMeter.pdf


----------



## mueller (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

Jeff

If any portion of the meter assembly is greater than 27 inches above the floor and protrudes more than 4 inches horizontally I would say it is in violation of ANSI 307.2

I also think the maneuvering clearance at the door is coming up a bit short but I don’t have time to check right now.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

What if the handrail bends around the gas meter?


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

Jeff,

Can you widen the ramp also, to accomodate the ' bending of the handrailing ' around the meter?

.


----------



## mueller (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

If the handrail is bent around the meter it would be projecting more than 4-1/2 inches into the circulation path, violating 307.2

If the meter is high enough to cause the rail to be needed to be bent around as apposed to the rail running continuously along the wall above the meter then the meter is higher than 27 inches and is protruding into the circulation path, violating 307.2

Turning radius is ok, I was thinking 60 inches


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp



> Where the gas meter is the width is reduced to just over 36".


Install a guard/handrail on the gas meter side maintainining the 36' minimum width required for the ramp. The gas meter is no longer a protruding object


----------



## mueller (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

What about gas co. access to meter?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp



			
				mueller said:
			
		

> What about gas co. access to meter?


That is their problem.  I need them to be compliant for code purposes


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

Don't forget - the 36 inches is the distance between handrails not the width of the ramp.  The handrails cannot infringe on this.  Otherwise that seems like it would work.

Also be careful about the termination detail for the handrail if it sticks out that far from the wall.  Where it terminates at the bottom the handrail itself will become a projection more than 4 inches from teh wall unless there are real clever details at that end to prevent it or provide tactile devices to alert the visually impaired.


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

Jeff - Not to be wet blanket or anything...

"That is their problem. I need them to be compliant for code purposes".

Access by service personnel IS a Code purpose...  :roll:


----------



## steveray (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Gas meter on ramp

What about 1010.5.3?

*1010.5.3 Restrictions. *

Means of egress ramps *shall not reduce in width* in the direction of egress travel. Projections into the required ramp and landing width are prohibited. Doors opening onto a landing shall not reduce the clear width to less than 42 inches (1067 mm).

Sorry about the late post, just getting time to catch up on some things I must have missed!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Gas meter on ramp



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> > Where the gas meter is the width is reduced to just over 36".


Install a guard/handrail on the gas meter side maintainining the 36' minimum width required for the ramp. The gas meter is no longer a protruding object

Update!

Had a meeting at the property with the gas company and the architect.  His drawings are not accurate and the ramp is much wider than his drawing and the meter does not protrude as much as he is showing.  We will be adding the rail on the inside and the meter will be on the other side.  We will come in around 44" in width between handrails.  Problem solved.


----------

